# Question about my Titan 440i



## AquaClean (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a Titan 440i airless sprayer I have owned for a few years I was staining a deck and when I stoped spaying the pump would continue to run and build pressure when I switched to prime it had built alot of pressure enough to blow stain back out of the bucket.

Any suggestions before I take it to a reair shop?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

It blew back out of the prime valve? If it did, thats ok because the prime valve is also a safety feature to keep the pump form over pressurizing. I would have them check the pressure sensor. Chances are its bad.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

AquaClean said:


> I have a Titan 440i airless sprayer I have owned for a few years I was staining a deck and when I stoped spaying the pump would continue to run and build pressure when I switched to prime it had built alot of pressure enough to blow stain back out of the bucket.
> 
> Any suggestions before I take it to a reair shop?
> 
> ...



Depending on the interpretation of what you have written, what you have described could be how a sprayer is supposed to function.

Yes, when you stop pulling the trigger on the gun, the pump will continue to operate to build the pressure in the sprayer back up to where it is supposed to be.

Yes, with a perfectly functioning pump, when you open the prime valve enough pressure can come out to "blow stain back out of the bucket"

If you are not careful, the prime hose can hop out of the bucket entirely.

-------------

Your description was not clear.

The bottom line is this, if you are familiar with working with airless sprayers, as any painter should be, then you will know how a sprayer is supposed to function.

If your sprayer is not functioning how it is "supposed to function", take it to the shop.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Send it in to your local shop and let them properly diagnose the problem so that you can get it back up and running as quick as possible. Also inquire if they have a loaner you can use while you are without. 

I am all for doing the repairs myself when I know what exactly the problem is but when it is unsure it is best to get a proper diagnoses.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Start by checking the filter, then take it to the repair shop. 

I couldn't tell from your post if the pump was trying to build up pressure but couldn't, or if it did build up pressure in the line.

A contractor I know had this problem, but it wasn't until he discovered his Titan 440 had a filter that was completely clogged, that he was able to fix it.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds like its working like it should. Makes sense that your spraying and then stop, the pump will run a bit to recover pressure... now the hose is pressurized based on your dialed-in setting. If you go and dump the prime valve, it'll shoot out under high pressure. If the prime tube is submerged in the paint, the pressure can be high enough to shoot paint right out of the can. I wonder if your prime tube has a diffuser on it?


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

if after you stop spraying and the pump builds pressure and it blows back through the drain hose would mean to me that your (EPC) electronic pressure control is acting up. it could also be the transducer but more than likely it is the EPC. chances are the prime valve is fine as it is designed to open if the unit overpressurizers. NCPaint is also on the same line of thinking, however if you are not familiar with these parts and diagnosis I would take it to a repair shop and ask for an estimate. the transducer is around $108.00 and the electronic pressure control is $125.00. and also the transducer is under warranty for 1 year and the EPC for 4 years so if your machine falls into wither of those categories go to an authorized Titan service center


----------



## painter357 (Sep 1, 2013)

It sounds as if your pump is over pressurizing in that case its the Transducer.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

AquaClean said:


> I have a Titan 440i airless sprayer I have owned for a few years I was staining a deck and when I stoped spaying the pump would continue to run and build pressure when I switched to prime it had built alot of pressure enough to blow stain back out of the bucket.
> 
> Any suggestions before I take it to a reair shop?
> 
> ...


1. How high was your pressure set at?
2. Did it reach it's pressure or just keep trying to pump? Usually if the machine and piston keep going it is clogged at the ball, or at the end of siphon tube. Assuming it didn't take in air... 
You need to release pressure from bleeder valve very slowly, also turn the pressure down when cleaning the pump out.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

AquaClean said:


> I have a Titan 440i airless sprayer I have owned for a few years I was staining a deck and when I stoped spaying the pump would continue to run and build pressure *when I switched to prime it had built alot of pressure enough to blow stain back out of the bucket.*


This has nothing to do with your problem, but a word of caution and proper procedure - If you read just about any OEM repair or operations manual, it will define steps for safely shutting down your pump and dumping the pressure. You should turn off the sprayer, release the pressure by pulling the trigger of the gun spraying into the bucket, then release the prime/spray/dump valve. Many of the various dump and prime valves only contain low pressure o-ring seals since there is an open return tube attached to the outlet. They are not designed to hold a static high pressure. Releasing these valves under full pressure could easily blow out the o-ring seals in the valves. Following the proper procedure is for your safety, and keeps you from cleaning up because the paint blew all over the place.


----------

